# Sony CyberShot RX10 IV



## Charles Baker (Feb 7, 2021)

I just got this camera, my lense has some play and makes a slight clunking noise when you shake it. This is when the camera is off.
Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 7, 2021)

Did you buy it new ??


----------



## Charles Baker (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes I just got it,


----------



## Charles Baker (Feb 7, 2021)

Check yours for me, pull the lense out and back in does it have a little play?


----------



## Space Face (Feb 7, 2021)

If you're not happy with it, consider returning it for a replacement or refund.


----------



## nokk (Feb 7, 2021)

apparently it's completely normal.  the last post in the thread linked below mentions a known issue about the pdaf coming loose, but it sounds like everyone has these noises.  i just purchased 2 fuji lenses and they both make noises while being moved around.  one is a scary sounding hollow thunk, but it's supposed to do that.

RX10iv clunk noise: Sony Cyber-shot Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 8, 2021)

If you think there is a problem send it back.....


----------

